# 1981 Eddy Merckx Gold plated



## camsmith74 (May 5, 2014)

Hi...new to this forum. Have a bunch of Eddy Merckx bikes and have just bought a 1981 Eddy Merckx Frame that was and is Gold plated. I don't know much about them and hoping someone out there might.


----------



## Duane Behrens (Nov 8, 2013)

I know nothing about any gold-plated Merckx . . . but I do hope you'll post a photo or 5!


----------



## camsmith74 (May 5, 2014)

Duane Behrens said:


> I know nothing about any gold-plated Merckx . . . but I do hope you'll post a photo or 5!


Here you go..The old Merckx poster show the Gold one in the foreground.


----------

